# Southwest Audio Fest ~Prescott Valley Arizona September 25th~



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would Love to see some Forum Members in the show'n Shine or Audio Comps..
Its not that far from PHX or other AZ cities!!
We had a good turnout last show lets get more out here..
for this one. 

We blocked rooms for any of you who are competing or coming from out of town to check out the show, will need to call 1(800) 4MOTEL6 [1(800) 466-8356] use CP546310, and specify that you are a part of Southwest Audiofest, then provide your name, desired room type (i.e non-smoking, single king bed or 2 double beds, and so forth.) You will need to guarantee your room with your credit card. 

If you try to book a room at this Motel 6 on your own in lieu of following the steps above, the property will show as SOLD OUT! Again, you must specify that you are with Southwest Audiofest, and you must guarantee your room with your credit card! This is not my rule; this is the standard operating procedure for the hospitality industry for group reservations!

I booked the block of rooms as courtesy to all participants on a courtesy hold, you will need to book your room's no later than Sunday, September 19th in order to guarantee that you get a room in Prescott for arrival on Friday, september 24th.

If you need to cancel your stay for any reason, you need to call Motel 6 no less than two days prior to the date of arrival.

Pre-registration for both SWAF shows can be done at Audio Adrenaline for anyone who lives in the area. 

ALL out-of town competitors wishing to pre-register for either or both shows must call me at (520) 245-2528 or e-mail [email protected]!


*Southwest Audiofest
Saturday, September 25th – Prescott Valley, AZ
Location: Audio Adrenaline
2517 Great Western Ste P.
Prescott Valley, AZ 86314
Phone: (928) 772-7785
Email: [email protected]*


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Tr0y...had a blast at the last one...will most likely be there for this one as well.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

This may turn into a 3x State Final!
I will keep you posted!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I am planning to attend this event, and as I am new to AZ, I am looking forward to meeting some new folks and hearing some great sounds.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I will be there. maybe I can beat my old numbers with the same setup at a higher elevation...


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> I am planning to attend this event, and as I am new to AZ, I am looking forward to meeting some new folks and hearing some great sounds.


Yeah, was great meeting you man. Your Benz sounds fantastic...hopefully with some more tuning, I'll be able to give you a run for your money...lol. See you gain soon I hope.

Dave


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> Yeah, was great meeting you man. Your Benz sounds fantastic...hopefully with some more tuning, I'll be able to give you a run for your money...lol. See you gain soon I hope.
> 
> Dave


Dave, it was great meeting you as well. It was a nice event, with some cool people. I hope to see you again soon, and bring it on, man.  Looking forward to hearing an improved tune in your ride next time.


----------



## BlakMajik (Sep 2, 2008)

Keep the tuning going everyone. It's good to keep pushing each other. It was great to hear everyones rides again.


----------

